# wlan wie schnell?



## Hardwell (9. Mai 2010)

wie schnell ist die mximale wlan geschwindigkeit unabhängig von der bandbreite der internetverbindung?
und ist dlan schneller als wlan?


----------



## Tomfighter (9. Mai 2010)

Hey,

Datenübertragungsraten

IEEE 802.11	         2 Mbit/s maximal
IEEE 802.11a	54 Mbit/s maximal (108 Mbit/s bei 40 MHz Bandbreite proprietär)
IEEE 802.11b	11 Mbit/s maximal (22 Mbit/s bei 40 MHz Bandbreite proprietär, 44 Mbit/s bei 80 MHz Bandbreite proprietär)
IEEE 802.11g	54 Mbit/s maximal (g+ =108 Mbit/s proprietär, bis 125 Mbit/s möglich)
IEEE 802.11h	54 Mbit/s maximal (108 Mbit/s bei 40 MHz Bandbreite)
IEEE 802.11n       2,4 GHz und 5 GHz	600 Mbit/s maximal (Verwendung von MIMO-Technik)

MfG Tomfighter


----------



## Hardwell (9. Mai 2010)

alles klar danke für die antwort!

und ist dlan dann schneller als wlan???


----------



## Hardwell (9. Mai 2010)

okay was heißt, dass das stromnetz gekoppelt sein muss?


----------



## K3n$! (9. Mai 2010)

Das sind aber auch nur die theoretischen Werte für WLan.
Wie es in der Realität aussieht, hängt ganz von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten ab und vor allem, was für WLan-Sticks/Karten, etc. man benutzt.


----------

